# New to the forums... Houston based smoker guy



## reardenreturns (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey All,



Been using the site here for awhile in aid of my smoking conquests, so thought I'd join up. Now that the summer is coming on, at least here in Houston, the smoker is getting a lot of use. I've competed in on BBQ cookoff so far, but looking forward to my next ones coming up. I'm big on ribs, love pulled pork, and brisket is like little slices of heaven. Look forward to the great advice, critiques and recipes for y'all.



This is my smoker. A New Braunfels Super Longhorn Deluxe. I modded it with a custom charcoal basket (see bottom pic) made by Klose BBQ Pits here in Houston.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF.. lots of great people here and lots to learn.. That is one nice looking smoker.. Happy smoking


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!! Looking forward to some Q-view from that rig.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF! That's one sweet looking smoker!


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome from Spring Texas!!  What part of Houston are you from just in case I see smoke I won't call the fire department.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## reardenreturns (Mar 2, 2011)

[quote name="ECTO1" url="/forum/thread/104004/new-to-the-forums-houston-based-smoker-guy#post_601340"]
Welcome from Spring Texas!!  What part of Houston are you from just in case I see smoke I won't call the fire department.
[/quote]

ECTO1, I'm down in the city, literally 1/4 mi. from downtown on Memorial. 

Thanks for all the welcome's guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice I always new there were a few smokers inside the Belt!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - man that is a nice looking rig you got there - both the smoker and the car

Glad to have you here


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the site! That is one fine looking smoker you have there. I want one.. Now let's see some q come out of that thing.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF.....nice looking rig and mod you have there...looks like a giant AMNS...looking forward to some Q/view outta that thing


----------



## reardenreturns (Mar 2, 2011)

[quote name="Scarbelly" url="/forum/thread/104004/new-to-the-forums-houston-based-smoker-guy#post_601403"]
Welcome to SMF - man that is a nice looking rig you got there - both the smoker and the car


Glad to have you here
[/quote]

Thanks! That's the wife's Q7.. mine is below..


----------



## reardenreturns (Mar 2, 2011)

And of course, the dog is always waiting for the smoker to produce some tasty meat!  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE,now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





show us some stuff

have fun and.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. Only one needs a smog.....


----------



## txmike (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Sugar Land, Texas. Can't wait to see what you put in the smoker.


----------

